# co2 guidlines and basic settings



## Inspector420 (Oct 14, 2006)

All I have are timers so I will have to use increments of 30 minutes. I have no co2 meter either. The room is about a 8x8 and assuming the ventilation off how can I get up t the 1500-2000 mark without having a monitor? Maybe give them 2 30 minute hits before lights go out? Guide me 

Thx


----------



## Inspector420 (Oct 16, 2006)

I know people use co2 where you at? what you do when you dont have a monitor?


----------



## Canso (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't use it but
you will need a flow meter, solenoid, and pressure gauge.
http://cgi.ebay.com/CO2-Injection-System-Regulator-1-5-11-XL-Hydroponics_W0QQitemZ250038432734QQihZ015QQcategoryZ20598QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
you need to know the cubic feet of your room, and 
use a timer to supplement the correct Cuft.
without a sensor, you will need to vent and add Co2 every hour or so.
edit:   During light only


----------



## Inspector420 (Oct 21, 2006)

I already have a regulator and selenoid get up... I dont have a tank yet though, 80 lb  tank? The only area that needs it is the flowering area of my room which is 3x6 ..... I want to get 24 plants in the area

But I still havent gotten an answer on my question really  What is some setting that you can recommend? 1 hour on 1 hour off? every 30 minutes skip 2 hours?


----------



## Canso (Oct 22, 2006)

assuming your regulator has a cu. feet hour scale

1. Measure and multiply: length x width x height of your grow room to calculate the volume of cubic feet

2. Generally, the c02 level in a grow room is 300 ppm. To bring your room to an optimum level of 1500 ppm, you will need to raise the c02 by 1200 ppm.

3. Multiply your room volume by 0.0012 (1 200 ppm = 0.0012) to determine how much c02 to add to your grow room.

EXAMPLE: a 10\' x 8\' x 10\' room:

1. Volume= L x W x H
volume= 10 x 8 x 10 = 800 cubic feet

2. 800 cubic feet x 0.0012 =.96 cubic feet-- you can round this to 1 cubic foot. You will therefore need to add 1 cubic foot of c02 to a 10 x 8 x 10 grow room to bring the c02 level to 1 500 ppm.>

set your regulator to 10cuft hour
and have it come on for 6min to get 1cu ft for a total room PPM of 1500

you need to vent and re dose the room every hour. during light.


----------



## Canso (Oct 22, 2006)

1 lb of co2=8.741 cuft

a 60lb bottle will last aprox. 30 days with an 800cuft room.


----------



## Inspector420 (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Canso Ill try to calculate it now, thanks for the start.


----------

